# My Airride Management System



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*My Airride Management System(And my Car)*

So I decided to go balls out for my first kit.
I ordered the Whole kit from UAS and haveto say I`m REALLY pleased with all the great help I got from Zack.
This is what`s coming.
2 VIAIR 480C, 200 PSI, 100% DUTY CYCLE 
1 200 PSI PRESSURE SWITCH 
8 "Blow Proof" 1/2" AIR SOLENOID VALVE
8 VALVE MOUNTS
1 D.O.T. APPROVED FITTING & HOSES FOR F.B.S.S 
1 POLISHED STAINLESS 5 GAL TANK (NO RUST!) 
1 HEAVY DUTY SOLENOID
1 Dakota Digital Controller
1 Remote for Dakota Digital Controller.
This will all go in my A6 Avant
























_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 1:42 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

noiceeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Thanks .







I`m REALLY looking forward to getting it installed.








But it won`t happen before May.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice! UAS has some great products!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

sweet man I cant wait to see how the DD controler works thinking about doing that with my sisters car.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

Good to know these guys are nice to work with.

Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Good to know these guys are nice to work with.

Can't wait to see some pics

You`ll haveto be patient, the system won`t be installed before may.








I`m cutting up my ashtray in the centerconsole to make a custom plate to mount the dd unit.







I`m really looking forward to getting everything mounted and working.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

I`ll be mounting the UAS bags on coilovers BTW, I`m not sure if I`ll rebuild my current FK setup or if I`ll get some new coilovers for my new airride setup.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

So I ended up buying some new coilovers for the setup. I`ll use this and rebuild my FK if the new ones suck. 
And it`s about time I post up some pics of my car.
1. From when I first bought it.
2-3. How it looked for a couple of years, until...
4. I painted the wheels.
5-6.Then I got tired of the RS6`s and bought some Keskin KT5`s august 2007
NOW: waiting for my AME Shallen AX`s and airride.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

looks good can't wait to see it on air!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (LAYINLOW)*

Got a package in the mail today.
Coilover shocks soon to be dressed in Aero Sport bags


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

Today I got the package from UAS.








Dakota Digital Controller + Remotes










































_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 2:31 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

How much does a complete setup like this run? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Everything except the coilovers cost 3000+++ from UAS.
It would be alot cheaper if I didn`t buy all the Dakota Digital Stuff.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Looks like you are going to have a sick set-up. Can't wait to see it finished and installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks like you are going to have a sick set-up. Can't wait to see it finished and installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I went a bit over the top this time







but what the hell. We only live once


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Yeah I went a bit over the top this time









I did too on mine and I couldn't be happier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
I did too on mine and I couldn't be happier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet.







I think I`ll be quite satisfied with this setup, the dakota controller is going to be stealthly mounted in the ashtray. really looking forward to getting started now


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Ohhhh I forgot, here are the new wheels that will be going on the car this season, bought them from Zeroluxxx here on the tex.
AME SHALLEN AX
8.5x19 with 215/35-19 and 9.5x19 with 235/35-19


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I started putting the valves together this weekend, but I did`nt like how it turned out with 2 street t`s between each valve so I`ll tap the side of one of the street t`s for the pressure sender so I can make the install more compact and use just one street t between each valve instead of 2.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Git er done


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Git er done









I`m working on it








we still have alot of snow here in Norway so no rush yet


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

those wheels are gonna look sick on there!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_those wheels are gonna look sick on there!

Thanks.
Hopefully I`ll be tucking rim on the fronts, at the rear I`ll most probably be resting the fenders on the lip of the wheels


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
we still have alot of snow here in Norway so no rush yet









pppsssssh.. No excuses


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
pppsssssh.. No excuses









Hehehehe, I`ll be finishing up the Air Management so All I haveto do when the spring is here is to run air lines and mount the bags







A weekends work.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

where'd you get the coilover shock?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Straight from Germany







from one of the producers of coilovers.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Mr Schmidt)*

twin 480c's...........


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_twin 480c's...........









the only way to roll!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: My Airride Management System (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
the only way to roll!

WORD!!!!








Finished up my front struts yesterday, I`ll take some pics and post up later on. I`ll just haveto pull out the Dremel and make a small notch in the spring perch for the air line.
Just ordered a 9 switch box, so now I have everything, switch box, remote AND digital controller










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 7:44 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

wow its gonna be sick when done


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_wow its gonna be sick when done

Thanks , I hope it will turn out "ok"


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

also, isnt it not so great for the paint on the passat when the wheels are on the bumper like that?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_also, isnt it not so great for the paint on the passat when the wheels are on the bumper like that? 

Well it doesnt matter as long as the wheels don`t move, but then again I don`t really care since that picture is from the guy who sold me the wheels and not my car


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Bump







Is it done yet


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Bump







Is it done yet









LOL, patience my dear, hehehe, patience


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Zerolux's wheels will look great on your car, His wheels were on my radar but I didn't have the cash, can't wait to see this on air its gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Zerolux's wheels will look great on your car, His wheels were on my radar but I didn't have the cash, can't wait to see this on air its gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know








I just HAD to have those wheels, at all costs


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Maaaan, things are going slow here, replaced ALL control arms last week and just when I was finished we all of a sudden got 15 inches of snow







so much for an early spring.
I`ve started making the template for the mounting panel I`ll use for the Dakota controller. I`ll post some pics when things are getting done


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Here is my first mod.
Bought the 9 Switch controller from AVS.
Cut the cable in 2 and put on some plugs do make the routing if the wire a bit easier.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Oooooo can't wait to see this car done. Wheels are sick man....really! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I have the same switchbox in my car, except I have the 7-switch version. I like it a lot. Nice and compact. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I went out and made a floor for the sparewheel well last weekend, also made a new floor for 1/2 of the trunk so I don`t haveto f*ck up the stock floor.
Today I`ll be starting to put the management system together, pics will follow










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 1:42 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

niiiiice.... i always get so excited lookin at these things








dude, capt. obvious, what do you say to helpin me with my mkv install when i get back from iraq, eh? you know you want to


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_dude, capt. obvious, what do you say to helpin me with my mkv install when i get back from iraq, eh? you know you want to









You can't afford me.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

i bet i could after i got you hammered at my bar and tell you the next morning that you said youd do it







youll be too drunk to remember... hahaha.... my master plan!!








and come on, we both know youre not that expensive. i saw you on the corner a few weeks ago. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Finally some progress, put all the valves together today.
I decided to mount them in pairs, not in a stick with 4 and 4 like UAS suggested to me. I`ll post up some pics tomorrow. managed to forget my camera at the office.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

MAAAAAAAAAAN, just came home to finish up the plumbing of the management system and realised I`m missing a bunch of fittings.
Hope UAS will ship the remaining to me quickly.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Found the fittings.
here are some pics of the valves fully assembled.
The plate they are lying on are going in the spare wheel well.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

looks good man!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Those look famliar! Very nice! I like how you put the air sender on the side of the "T". GOOD STUFF!
Here is one of mine. I am replacing them with some 3/8" manifolds soon!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Those look famliar! Very nice! I like how you put the air sender on the side of the "T". GOOD STUFF!
Here is one of mine. I am replacing them with some 3/8" manifolds soon!


I drilled and tapped the "T" to get a more compact install, that way I could eliminate using 2 "T`s"








any reason for switching to manifolds?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Time for an update.
I`ve been fabbin` a panel to mount the Dakota controller in the dash.
And here is the result.
I`ve removed the ash tray and made a panel out of 3mm plexiglass.
I will paint it satin black to match the center console.
going for that OEM look








Now for som pictahhhrz


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

VERY NICE! Diggin the acrylic, I assume you are going to paint that? IS that the Dakota Digital auto system?
*edit* I was planning on switching just for compactness, and plus I flow controls so I might as well down grade, I am not 100% on the idea but Im still thinking about it. I might have to look into that drilling and tapping that T.


_Modified by Plain at 8:47 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_VERY NICE! Diggin the acrylic, I assume you are going to paint that? IS that the Dakota Digital auto system?
*edit* I was planning on switching just for compactness, and plus I flow controls so I might as well down grade, I am not 100% on the idea but Im still thinking about it. I might have to look into that drilling and tapping that T.

_Modified by Plain at 8:47 AM 4-30-2008_


Yes I will paint it the same color as the center console
And Yes this is the NEW dakota Digital Auto system. Available with chrome or brushed ring. I got the chrome one.
http://www.dakotadigital.com/i...1.htm

I like the flexibility I get with separate valves, that way If a valve brakes I can just replace one valve instead of having to buy a whole new manifold.









_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 5:52 AM 4-30-2008_


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 5:55 AM 4-30-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Very Nice Mr Schmidt


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Got to make sure it`s up to Low.Life standards you know


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Got to make sure it`s up to Low.Life standards you know









those standards arent very "high"...hahaha sorry i know it was funnier in my head


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
those standards arent very "high"...hahaha sorry i know it was funnier in my head

Hehehe, LOWEST standards in the world


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

dumped Avant - very interested in the outcome.
subscribed


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (edubA2seattle)*

Yesterday I pulled the center console apart to pull the cables for the digital controller and the switch box.
The switch box is now mounted in the arm rest.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Wow man, loving the way your are mounting that controller. That looks super clean


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Today I painted the panel for the dakota controller and did the remaining wiring needed from the front of the car.
I`ll post up some pics when the panel is dry.
So the things that are left now are different stuff in the trunk, finally finished with the wiring from the front of the car


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
I like the flexibility I get with separate valves, that way If a valve brakes I can just replace one valve instead of having to buy a whole new manifold.











Your valves are also rated for 10,000,000 intervals.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_

Your valves are also rated for 10,000,000 intervals.









Another good reason for running separate valves instead of a manifold








Industrial Spec FTW


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

It`s been kind of a slow progress here lately.
I just got back from a weeks vacation in the Canary Islands and got my car back from the bodyshop yesterday, (got a new bumper since I got rear ended a couple of months ago).
But I`ve gotten all the wiring done.
All that`s left now is to connect the wires to the valves and pressure units and do the air lines under the car. Hoping that the car will be done by next weekend.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*



























_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 1:12 AM 5-21-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Front is down








It will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Woop woop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Woop woop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hellz yeah








Can`t wait for it to me finished and to put on my new wheels.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

any updates Messerschmitt ?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*















































































Got everything up and running, had a minor leak in the front right bag. took it of and noticed that the bag was CRACKED where the leader line is screwed in. so now I`m stuck, hope UAS will send me a replacement bag FAST AS HELL.
One other thing, the compressors did not stop after the pressure in the tank was 200psi, faulty switch?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

gotta be pressure switch , but also make sure you have it wired up correctly.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_gotta be pressure switch , but also make sure you have it wired up correctly.


I rewired the switch and now it works great.
all I need now is for UAS to answer my emails so I can get them to ship a new aero sport to me. MAN I HATE this, my car is stuck in the driveway until I get the new bag.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Do you guys have a holiday or something in the states these days?
wrote an email to universal air suspension 2 days ago and still no reply. it sucks.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Yes, it's Memorial Day weekend. Most businesses are closed until Tuesday (today) morning.
I had the same issue last week when I blew out a bag and was trying to get hold of AAC. Turned out they had a national holiday last Monday I didn't know about.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Yes, it's Memorial Day weekend. Most businesses are closed until Tuesday (today) morning.
I had the same issue last week when I blew out a bag and was trying to get hold of AAC. Turned out they had a national holiday last Monday I didn't know about. 

I found that out after GOOGLING for american holidays. hehe
Kevin could help me out with a new bag, but I want to wait and see what UAS says first. if it is covered by warranty or not.
If not I`ll order from kevin right away.
props to kevin for answering my request really fast


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Spent the afternoon today cleaning up the wiring for the valves.
ohhh you can also see my valvesetup here


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

need finished pics, how much longer?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Just gotta get the new bag, it will be finished next week.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

looking good duder.. hey you know.... you dont have to over tighten fittings







3-4 threads snug is fine if you look at the fitting up close you will noticed its tapered.. skinny on the end and fat at the top.. this is because after a while threaded holes tend to become elongated or "wollowed" out. I believe that the issue some of you cats are having. I've read about a few cracked bags over the last few weeks.








see the taper?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

The sad part is that I already knew about the tapered threads "I was just gonna". you know how it is. hehehe. but I wont do that mistake again.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_The sad part is that I already knew about the tapered threads "I was just gonna". you know how it is. hehehe. but I wont do that mistake again.

ha ha word. I'm sure we have all done stuff like that... I know i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Done yet


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Done yet









Still waiting for the bag from UAS. This is the downside of living overseas. it takes forever to get parts shipped.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looking good my friend!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Looking good my friend!

Thanks, cant wait for the new bag to arrive so I can put on my AME Shallen`s


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

The bag has arrived and is going through customs today, hopefully I`ll get it tomorrow. but I wont be able to finish the car until next week. this weekend I`m going to scandinavias largest VW meet in sweden, BUGRUN


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

:insert happy dance here: 
Can't wait to see it done


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Spot my newest mod?








Sorry for the dirty car, just hosed it off, it`s been standing in my driveway for 2 weeks now collecting dust.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

exhaust cutout went bye bye?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

It`s a DIESEL







so the bumper came clean stock.
I have painted the lisenseplate surround and removed the keyhole.
SMOOOOTH


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_It`s a DIESEL







so the bumper came clean stock.
I have painted the lisenseplate surround and removed the keyhole.
SMOOOOTH

I thought you were going to say.... Gas mileage sucks, so you put the plate on the durango!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
I thought you were going to say.... Gas mileage sucks, so you put the plate on the durango!









Hehehe, the Durango is a HEMI so I the Mileage on the Audi kicks ass compared to that. and the gas costs $12 gallon here in norway, so it sucks.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Hehehe, the Durango is a HEMI so I the Mileage on the Audi kicks ass compared to that. and the gas costs $12 gallon here in norway, so it sucks.

$12 a gallon... nucking futs








I don't think I have seen a side profile photo of your wagon. You have any?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
$12 a gallon... nucking futs








I don't think I have seen a side profile photo of your wagon. You have any?

it`t crazy, and the think it will be $16-$17 within the next year. 
I don`t have any side profile shots yet, I`ll post up some when the car is all done and ready


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Today is the day!!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Today is the day!!! 

bout time


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
bout time









I know








Just got back from sweden yesterday, we took 7 out of 10 first places in the show n shine








The airbag arrived on saturday, exactly 2 weeks after I messed up the other one. Now I just gotta get through the day at the office so I can go home and git er dune.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Pictures!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_and the gas costs $12 gallon here in norway, so it sucks.

i hear that...we pay pretty much the same in the UK. some gay ass **** for sure.
anyways...roughly how long did you have to wait between ordering your stuff from the US and it getting to you door? i've been lookin into getting stuff from germany but the US is soooo cheap i can afford to have to put up with import tax.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

First Pics


































_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 11:27 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome! good work!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*








sexy!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Thanks guys, it feels sooooo good to finally be finished


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

congrats bro... looks f-in awesome!


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

I love it!! Good job!!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sweeet! Looks good!

I burnt out one of my 380s this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Sweeet! Looks good!

I burnt out one of my 380s this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

Thanks, good thing you have 2 of them








I have 2 480s so the fill time is crazy, 5 minutes from 0-200psi


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_First Pics

































_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 11:27 PM 6-9-2008_


fuggin a right bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Looking good


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Thanks again guys. just gotta get around to detail the car now, it looks like ****.
Strange thing though, on the rear driver side the tire sits flush with the fender, but on the passenger side it sticks out 5-10mm more so the fender rests on the tire, I`ll haveto check if the rear suspension travels sideways when you lower it alot.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

It probably was always like that, the fender wasn't close enough for you to pick up on it before?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Nice Job, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_It probably was always like that, the fender wasn't close enough for you to pick up on it before?









Yes it has probably always been like this, I`ve talked to 5 other audi owners here in norway today and they all have the same problem, it sucks ass since it let`s me go lower on the driver side than on the passenger side.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

I`m Whooooring


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

ahhh they're all out of focus!!!
still looks killer though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_ahhh they're all out of focus!!!
still looks killer though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know







my cam isn`t feeling to healthy after beeing dropped 4-5 times.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
beeing dropped 4-5 times.

well that'll do it








blurry shots are better than no shots though


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
well that'll do it








blurry shots are better than no shots though

Hopefully I`ll have a photoshoot real soon with one of my friends who has a kick ass SLR cam


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Hopefully I`ll have a photoshoot real soon with one of my friends who has a kick ass SLR cam









still looks sick though dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

Car is looking good


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

looks great bro. glad to see you got em on the car.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*

*ROAN!!!!!!!!!* never mind i just learned to read........


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_looks great bro. glad to see you got em on the car.









Thanks for selling them







They are spot on.


----------



## strand (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

nice car








Ble konge detta Rune..


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (strand)*

Got the car back from the paintshop yesterday. Painted the left front fender. The paint had started to peel off after 1 year of rubbing with coilovers. But now it`s all good


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

You inspire me...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

MOAHHHHR Pictharrrrs


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

BTW I`m TOTALLY bummed out today.
A friggin BUS managed to BACK into the audi Yesterday, so much for my 2 month old rear bumper and paintjob. "SIGH"


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

sorry to hear it.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_sorry to hear it. 


Yes it sucks.
But at least the air ride is working 100%.
Drove 1100miles last weekend and it couldnt be better.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_BTW I`m TOTALLY bummed out today.
A friggin BUS managed to BACK into the audi Yesterday, so much for my 2 month old rear bumper and paintjob. "SIGH"

**** dude really? I got my right rear qt panel dented in my work parking lot


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
**** dude really? I got my right rear qt panel dented in my work parking lot

Yeah, at least the insurance will cover it, but in the meantime I`ll haveto drive around with the battlescar.
Was it a hit n run?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Hmmmmm something is wrong here.
Wonder what it is.

























The upper shock mount had been torn apart så the shock was sitting like it does in picture 3 when I was driving.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ah damn, that sucks man.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_ah damn, that sucks man. 

luckily I live 3 minutes from the dealer so I got a new one today and replaced it in 10 minutes


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Spent the afternoon today cleaning up the wiring for the valves.
ohhh you can also see my valvesetup here

























Damn, I have exact same car but from states and your spare tire tub is perfect. WTF didnt they make american ones same way


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
Damn, I have exact same car but from states and your spare tire tub is perfect. WTF didnt they make american ones same way









What is the difference? different shape?
is your car a quattro?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

yes mine is quatro and this is what my trunk looks like







it doesnt have flat buttom and that is the biggest problem



_Modified by Grig85 at 8:33 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_yes mine is quatro and this is what my trunk looks like
it doesnt have flat buttom and that is the biggest problem
_Modified by Grig85 at 8:33 AM 8-10-2008_

It`s probably because it`s a quattro then, that sucks.
The bottom isn`t flat on my car either, if you look closely you can see I had to make a hole for the "hump", but it`s much smaller on my car.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I got a question that was brought up today. did you have any problems with rear frames interfearing with exhaust pipes at all at the lowest point of rest? but I guess since yours is not a quatro you might have it set differently. anyways let me know


_Modified by Grig85 at 4:17 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I got a question that was brought up today. did you have any problems with rear frames interfearing with exhaust pipes at all at the lowest point of rest? but I guess since yours is not a quatro you might have it set differently. anyways let me know

_Modified by Grig85 at 4:17 PM 8-14-2008_

No I had no problems at all, but since the rear suspension is different on our cars I`m not sure how it it on yours. You`ll probably be ok


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
No I had no problems at all, but since the rear suspension is different on our cars I`m not sure how it it on yours. You`ll probably be ok









I went under it today and yeah there is no problems, person who told me about this potential problem must have thought I got a mk2


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

do you have any pics on how you ran lines?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_do you have any pics on how you ran lines?

No pictures unfortunately.
But I just ran them on each side of the car together with the brake lines. theres plenty of room there. I used one of the stock holes in the sparewheel tub to pull the lines into the trunk.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

So I sold The wagon, but kept the wheels and air ride.
Here`s my new ride.
Just waiting to be bagged.
It`s currently sitting on Kw Var2`s
It`s a 01 Biturbo








































Didn`t like the Badgeless grille so I changed it for this Allroad Grille instead


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

nice. good luck with it man.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_nice. good luck with it man.









Thanks man, your old wheels will be put to good use on this car too.








Further plans is to get struts from mason tech as soon as they release them for my car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

million dollar car


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_million dollar car

At least


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------

